# VirtualBox plantage avant l'installation de Windows



## Frédéric de Lavenne (6 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé d'installer à plusieurs reprises Windows après avoir créé un machine virtuelle VirtualBox sans problème et redémarré depuis. Dès que je lance ma machine virtuelle pour installer Windows et que je clique sur le bouton Add, VirtualBox VM crashe instantanément.

Je précise que j'ai une image (.dmg) du DVD d'installation officielle Windows 8, vu que je n'ai plus de lecteur DVD. Mais de toute façon, je n'ai pas pu arriver jusque là...

Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'installe des machines virtuelles sur Mac mais c'est la première fois que je tombe sur ce problème.

Mac OS Big Sur
VirtualBox 6.1.18


----------



## Locke (6 Avril 2021)

Frédéric de Lavenne a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'installe des machines virtuelles sur Mac mais c'est la première fois que je tombe sur ce problème.


Pour ma part, même si Virtualbox est annoncé compatible avec macOS Big Sur, il y a un big problème que je n'ai pas trouvé. Tu devrais laisser tomber cette version qui n'est pas très performante et utiliser WMware, car il y a une version gratuite qui est WMware Fusion Player 12, un peu de lecture... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2020/...ion-gratuite-ou-payante-116475??from=gyagbbb3 ...et encore ceci... https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/10/08/fusion-12-gratuit/ ...et le lien officiel de téléchargement... https://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/fusion-evaluation.html??from=gyagbbb3 ...attention il te faudra créer un compte gratuit, donner un email pour obtenir un n° de licence. Si, si, si ça fonctionne très bien et VMware est plus performant que Virtualbox et plus convivial.


----------



## Frédéric de Lavenne (6 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pour ma part, même si Virtualbox est annoncé compatible avec macOS Big Sur, il y a un big problème que je n'ai pas trouvé. Tu devrais laisser tomber cette version qui n'est pas très performante et utiliser WMware, car il y a une version gratuite qui est WMware Fusion Player 12, un peu de lecture... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2020/...ion-gratuite-ou-payante-116475??from=gyagbbb3 ...et encore ceci... https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/10/08/fusion-12-gratuit/ ...et le lien officiel de téléchargement... https://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/fusion-evaluation.html??from=gyagbbb3 ...attention il te faudra créer un compte gratuit, donner un email pour obtenir un n° de licence. Si, si, si ça fonctionne très bien et VMware est plus performant que Virtualbox et plus convivial.


Merci pour la réponse, je vais essayer de passer en VMWare, version gratuite si possible. Merci !


----------



## ericse (6 Avril 2021)

Je suis aussi passé à VMWare (gratuit) qui fonctionne très bien sur Big Sur Intel


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2021)

Frédéric de Lavenne a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse, je vais essayer de passer en VMWare, version gratuite si possible. Merci !


La version gratuite est bien *WMware Fusion Player 12*.


----------

